# UK Pension in SA



## GeoffreyB (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi There, 

If anyone has any information on this topic I would love some advice. 

My father immigrated top South Africa at the age of 15, his family subsequently returned and he stayed. He has never taken up South African Citizenship, however married my mom who is South African. 

My old man has fallen on tough times, and I was wondering whether or not he would be able to receive UK pension here in South Africa, or anything that would help out in the slightest.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks 

G


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

He won't get a pension but if you can prove he is a UK National he could apply for pension credit which is meant for pensioners who are struggling but do not have a fully paid up pension. If you are able to use a UK address and if he has a UK bank account the money would be paid directly into it.
Do though contact the UK pension advisory service and see what they say.
The Pensions Advisory Service


----------

